
Secrets of Solar Flares Are Unlocked - IntronExon
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-42979043
======
IntronExon
Link to paper, behind a heavy paywall.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature24671](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature24671)

